# AF 85mm f/1.4D vs f/1.8D



## pezuzaine (Nov 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me what's the difference is between these 2 lenses - besides the fact that one is $750 more than the other?


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 20, 2010)

well one is an F/1.4 and the other is a F/1.8 thats about it. The 1.4 is very sharp and makes a wonderful out of focus background with nice bokeh. The 1.8 is not half bad either. Unless money is burning a hole in your pocket I say just get the 1.8 but that is me.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2010)

The f/1.4 has wonderful rendering and drawing style. The f/1.8 model is sterile. It takes a lot of visual sophistication to be able to appreciate the differences. Similar to the differences between a Brooks Brother's suit that costs $1,295, and a Men's Wearhouse suit that costs $329; both are suits, right? Both have a jacket and pants, right?


----------



## fudsylow (Nov 21, 2010)

Daniel,
I have the 1.8 and have been shooting weddings and portraits with it for 10 years... love it. I couldn't afford the 1.4, and yeah although the bokeh is great on the 1.4 I couldn't (and still can't) justify the difference...
Rich


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> The f/1.4 has wonderful rendering and drawing style. The f/1.8 model is sterile. It takes a lot of visual sophistication to be able to appreciate the differences. Similar to the differences between a Brooks Brother's suit that costs $1,295, and a Men's Wearhouse suit that costs $329; both are suits, right? Both have a jacket and pants, right?



Thr trick is to buy the suit at a consignment store and get it for $300...
Though I am very partial to Zegna myself... The fit and feel of a nice suit is second to none!


----------

